# Was ist das fürn Fisch



## luzifer33 (24. März 2010)

moin moin zusammen, 

habe am 20.3.10 auf der dahmer seebrücke geangelt.
schlechte bedingungen ablandiger wind, so wenig fisch hatte ich an diesem spot noch nie #d , eine verwertbare platte und einen kleinen (seeteufel, seescorpion, knurrhahn???)

gugt mal auf das foto wüsste gerne genau aus welcher gattung der kleine ist!|kopfkrat

http://sv1.imagefire.net/image/79f4af0166d5.jpg

petri


----------



## JerkerHH (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Moin Moin, 

auf jeden Fall Knurrhahn !!!! 


Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## jörg81 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

ich würde auch sagen knurrhahn !


----------



## aconaris (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

auf keinen fall knurhahn leider ist das bild sehr schlecht aber ist entweder aus der familie der grundeln oer ein skorpionfisch.massiger kopf und die großen brustflossen sprechen dafür,der knurhahn hat nicht so einen großen kopf.


----------



## firemirl (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Aufgrund des schlechten Bildes würde ich eher auf ne Aalmutter tippen.

Siehe hier:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

das ist ein Seescorpion bestimmt keine Aalmutter. Der Fisch ist sehr kurz das kann man trotz des schlechten Bildes erkennen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

sieht wie ´ne (Kessler)Grundel aus...#c


----------



## aconaris (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

könnte auch ne aalmutter sein aber der korper sieht zu kurz aus


----------



## luzifer33 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

hallo der flossenrand ist weiss und der hat ein riesen maul gehabt.

und stress hat er auch gemacht der kleine killer|rolleyes


----------



## Sebastian G (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

moin moin,

das ist wohl ein knurrhahn,der fisch ist echt selten geworden!!!vor einigen vielen jahren hat man die fische häufig an molen und seebrücken gefangen!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## firemirl (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Tja, eine eindeutige Zuordnung wäre mit nem Profilfoto sicher einfacher gewesen.
Aber bei Deinem heldenhaften Kampf mit diesem Monster der Meere ist dieses ja nochmal zu verzeihen.


----------



## gluefix (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Seeskorpion und nix anderes


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*



gluefix schrieb:


> Seeskorpion und nix anderes


 


Sehe ich auch so.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tazz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

quappe oda steinbeißer ? vllt auch das


----------



## leif88 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

ich würde auch seeskorpion sagen


----------



## Boerni85 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

bin mir ziemlich sicher das es ein seeskorpion ist. hatten solche auf norderney im aquarium... breiter kopf und sehr kurzer körper (im verhältnis zur breite des kopfes) !


----------



## antonio (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*



Tazz schrieb:


> quappe oda steinbeißer ? vllt auch das



steinbeißer? das wird ja immer besser.
und knuurhahn auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## hans albers (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

moin...

wenn er geknurrt hat ,wars ein knurrhahn...|supergri

spass beseite, bei dem foto wirklich schwer zu sagen,
aber ich tippe auf nen knurri...

greetz
lars


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

ein Knurri ist es nicht! 
Es sei denn er hat vor der ersten Tasse Kaffee geknurrt!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Leute, sagt mal, haben einige hier schon mal 'nen Knurrhahn gesehen?

Zum zehnten Mal, dat is 'n Seeskorpion!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ein Knurri ist es nicht!




Is klar, woher willst du das eigentlich wissen?


----------



## u-see fischer (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Mein allererster Gedanke war Seeskorpion und dabei bleib ich.

Seeskorpione haben eine extrem großen Kopf und ein sehr großes Maul.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Seeskorpione haben eine extrem großen Kopf und ein sehr großes Maul.




@ Sten Hagelvoll
aus diesem Grund kann es kein Knurri sein.
Da sind andere Körperteile grösser.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Seeskorpion


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Für die Hähne:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @ Sten Hagelvoll
> aus diesem Grund kann es kein Knurri sein.
> Da sind andere Körperteile grösser.



Stimmt, diese großen, tiefen Augen!:l


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

|kopfkrat|kopfkratmmh, Dickkopf, große Klappe|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Hatte der zufällig 'ne Lederjacke an?:m


----------



## scripophix (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*



luzifer33 schrieb:


> moin moin zusammen,
> 
> habe am 20.3.10 auf der dahmer seebrücke geangelt.
> schlechte bedingungen ablandiger wind, so wenig fisch hatte ich an diesem spot noch nie #d , eine verwertbare platte und einen kleinen (seeteufel, seescorpion, knurrhahn???)
> ...





Wir waren ebenfalls am 20.3. auf der Brücke (weiter vorne).

Knurrhähne gibt es da, aber auch einiges mehr.

Wir können über die Ergebnisse nicht meckern, hier eine 49er Platte vom Samstag.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

das ein seescorpion und nixs anderes


----------



## Lenni4321 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

aalmutter  würd ich sagen


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

mich würde es nicht wundern wen es eine Grundel wäre... @TE war eine Art Saugnapf am Bauch des Fisches?

Bei der Bildquali kan man lange raten.


----------



## heini mück (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

ich würde sagen seeskorpion oder schwarzgrundel die werden oder würden viel in der kieler förde gefangen


----------



## Norbi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Dat isen Seeskorpion,und keine Quappe,Aalmutter,und schon garnicht ein #dSteinbeisser#d


----------



## luzifer33 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

hallo,

so ich habe mir dann auch mal ein paar pics bei google angesehen und ein knurrhahn war es nicht da bin ich mir jetzt ziemlich sicher.

thx für die netten antworten.

petri:l


----------



## shorty 38 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Hallo, das ist ein Seeskorpion, die Aalmuttern haben die Mefo's schon alle aufgefressen|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## stichi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

eindeutig Seeskorpion der im Volksmund fälschlicher Weise
Knurrhahn genannt wird.Daher wohl auch die vielen Knurrhahn antworten,denn der echte Knurrhahn ist in der 
Ostsee sehr sehr selten.


----------



## Nask7 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

!!!seeskorpion!!!


----------



## Rosi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Moin, für Aalmutter ist der Kopf zu dick. Das wird mal ein Seeskorpion.

Ich hab hier ein ähnliches Foto, nur das Baby ist kleiner.


----------



## macmarco (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Ich glaub das ist ne Platte in unnatürlicher Form


----------



## haukep (25. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Ich tippe auf Scholle!
Oder Rotauge!


----------



## Laksos (25. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Werdet jetzt nicht albern. Das ist die Larve eines Megalodons. 




Im Ernst: Wurde zwar noch nicht so oft gesagt, aber ich bin mir sicher, daß das ein Seeskorpion ist.


----------



## Herby777 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Hallo,

ich tippe mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Schwarzmeergrundel. Das Foto hat zwar eine sehr schlechte Qualität, aber nachdem ich letztes Jahr ca. 50 Stk von denen gefangen habe, könnte die Qualität auch ausreichen ;-)

Achso, wie sie aussehen kannst du auf vielen Seiten anschauen, hier mal ein Beispiel.

Aber den genauen Vergleich müsstest du selber bei der Fotoqualität vornehmen...

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Hi,
ich denke mal Karpfen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## taz (25. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

*Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Seeskorpion!*

So ein häßliches Ding hatte ich im Sund auch mal am Band, der war allerdings größer als dieser...

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## gluefix (26. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

hehe, eindeutiger Beweis für ausserirdisches Leben in der Ostsee #c


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*

Ich würd mal bei BASF nachfragen, die können dir weiterhelgen. Ich denk 'n grundelder Knurrscorpionsteufel.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (28. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das fürn Fisch*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal bei BASF nachfragen, die können dir weiterhelgen. Ich denk 'n grundelder Knurrscorpionsteufel.


Denke ich auch 
Ich hätte mal ne Frage in ei eigener Sache ich war von Fr-Sa in der Brandung und hab unter anderem um die 20 Aalmuttern zwischen 30-40cm gefangen.Die gabs bisher nicht an meinem Strand höchstens mal ne ganz kleine ,wie groß werden die eigentlich und was mach ich jetzt damit Räuchertonne ,Pfanne und sind die lecker


----------

